
Doodle for Team Feedback (Find Out What They Think of an Issue) - zok91
https://includer.io
======
contriber
Hi,

Thanks for adding Includer to Hacker News. We'd be delighted to hear more
about what you think of our new tool.

Just to tell you a bit more about our background. At Contriber, we aim at
helping managers unlock their team's potential. Includer is our second SaaS
tool.

Let us know what you think. We'd love to here that.

